# مجموعة ترانيم بوربوينت powerpoint روعة للاجتماعات



## pgood2010 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ترانيم بور بوينت راااااااااائعة تنفع للاجتماعات*

*التحميل من هنا*

*أمور الله عجيبة
أنا أنا للرب
أنا المؤمن
أنا بطلب مجدك
أنا جاي و مسنود
أنا جيت سلمتك
أنا في انتظارك
أنا ماشي
أنا مش وحيد
أنا هافرح بيك
أنت الأعلي
أنت الصفقة الرابحة
أهديك كل الكرامة
أوصنا
أوعي تفكر
ايامنا علي الأرض ظل
ايها الفخاري الأعظم
إلمس إيدينا
اتي إليك
ارحمنا يا الله ارحمنا
الله الذي لنا
الله كريم
الله هو ابويا
المؤمن الأمين
المسيح قام
الهنا حاضر
الهنا عظيم الهنا أمين
الهوس 3 باركوا الرب
الهي الهي كن قائدي
اليوم ولد لنا
امسك بإيدي
امكث معي
ان كانت حولي التجارب
ان لم تكن انت انشودتي
أنا برفع فوق
أنا بطلب مجدك
أنا بيك خطاياي مغفورة
أنا جيت سلمتك قلبي
أنا صابر ليك
أنا عايزك أنت
أنا قلبي يسجد لجلالك
أنا محتاج لمسة روحك
أنا مش وحيد
أنت اللحن

متجدد باستمرار*













​


----------



## pgood2010 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*ودي مجموعة تانية يارب تعجبكم
++++++++++++
أوعي تأجل و تقول بكرة
أوعي تكون مشغول
أوعي تنسي إني معاك
إيه في الدنيا يفرح
أيها السيد أنت قد صنعت السموات
بأرفع اسم إلهي
بأدخل عرش النعمة
بارفض و بإصرار
باعترف قدامك
بالأحضان الأبوية
بالإيمان
بالدم المسفوك
بتفهمني
بثقة أتقدم
بحبك أنا مريض
بحبك ربي يعزف قلبي
بحر محبة الفادي
بدون حبك أنا تاية
بركات
بسمع الأذن


متجدد باستمرار




*​


----------



## pgood2010 (21 أغسطس 2011)

*مجموعة أخري من الترانيم يارب تعجبكم
+++++++++++++
بقوة لاسم يسوع
بقي أنا استاهل
بمراحم الرب
بيك أفراحي
بين يديك الحانية
تحت الصليب
ترنيم ترنيم ترنيم
آتي إليك
علمني أكون
تسبيح للرب
تسيبح يعلالك و يزيد
تسبيح يغمر أراضينا
تسبيحك يملا الكون
تستاهل أغنيلك
تعالي و ارتفع وسطينا
تعالي يا فادينا
تعالي يارب بروحك
تعالي يارب لبلادنا
تعالوا تعالوا
تعالي ياروح الله
تعالي يا خاطئ تعالي قوام
تعظم نفسي الرب
تهت مع يأسي
تهت يا أبويا
ثبت أنظارك فيه
جاي بذبيحة حمد
جاي فريب لبلادنا
جاي و بسلم قلبي
جاي و عارف
جايلك ربي قراري



متجدد باستمرار









*​


----------

